# Need Help Regarding Bounced Cheque



## grumpybear (May 10, 2016)

Hello Good Samaritans,

I’m hoping someone can shine a light on the penalty for bouncing a cheque for rent. 

My friend’s rent cheque has bounced due to insufficient funds. He’s currently abroad but wants to return and find a way to settle the debt. The question is will he have a problem entering UAE? Will he be detained at the airport and sent to jail till the debt is paid in full? 

I heard the law has changed and it’s no longer a criminal offense but please correct me if I’m wrong. The whole point of him coming back is to resolve the issue but if he’s confined upon his arrival, it defeats the purpose of the whole thing. Thank you.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I think it could depend a lot on your friend's landlord or property manager and whether they make the complaint to police or willing to resolve the problem some other way.

But if your friend is coming back he she needs to consider whether they trust the recipient of the cheque to sort it out without involving authorities.. (and how feasible it is to pay the due amount and how long that'll take)


----------



## grumpybear (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. The landlord is Aldar. My friend asked not to make a case against him and give him some time to gather funds. He got mixed responses. One said case is made but the other said Aldar is preparing a case against him. 

Do you know if he'll have problem at the airport if a case is made against him? Is there anyway he can find out if a case exists or not?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Not sure about that. Some property companies have a fixed penalty charge for bounced cheque as long as it's paid up within an agreed time - my last landlord was aed 500 and settle outstanding amount within 2 weeks or as agreed with their customer service people


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

We had a rent cheque bounce last month, due to my employer not issuing the required funds in time.

Landlord did not report, and did not charge us a fee, but gave us 7 days to get the amount together in cold hard cash, which we did.

Later, I got a letter from NBAD saying they'll let me off this time, but if I do it again I'm in serious trouble, my account may be closed etc.


----------

